# Lets dance with the lights on !!! (Aurora Borealis)



## daybean (Jul 28, 2008)

A few videos i found that i thought would interest you (at least a few i hope). im so into this right now. i plan on making a trip this year to see a free light show by our own Mother Earth and her friends.  yeah ok i know its kinda silly of me to say that but HERE WE GO!!!! and the last clip with music by Enya is so cool with the northern lights pics.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 28, 2008)

these vids make me want to see em even more


----------



## daybean (Jul 28, 2008)

I dont know why im so addicted to these things all of a sudden. Gotta love nature and science and what they can do. im such a softy for science.  im looking to ordering a telescope and some better videos like on DVD just to upgrade the look from youtube videos. i remember seeing a documentry on this n. Lights at one time and that was the first time that i had seen them. at first i thought it was a man made light show.


----------

